# Can a spider survive if it loses ALL its legs?......



## Equinox (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, here is the answer!


No idea if this has been posted, or people have seen this before but...

Watch them in order 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUlND1qomvU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=worOcILw_80

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX_V3YaJWw0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5lWKsaFe5k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SNDYQMu-ZI

Ok so the guy clearly isn't a spider expert... but still interesting, and pretty incredible none the less!
At least he had the initiative to put food in its mouth etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysteryavic (Jul 21, 2013)

OMG! soo cool! who would have thought... lol


----------



## DreamWeaver8 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm speechless... Goes to show just how remarkable spiders really are!


----------



## Herpgrrl (Jul 21, 2013)

that was truly amazing! learn something new everyday!!


----------



## Will240393 (Jul 21, 2013)

Then his wife stepped on it by accident and killed it.....


----------



## Equinox (Jul 21, 2013)

Will240393 said:


> Then his wife stepped on it by accident and killed it.....


Yeah I saw that too... I do wonder how 'accidentally' it was.


----------



## Will240393 (Jul 21, 2013)

Equinox said:


> Yeah I saw that too... I do wonder how 'accidentally' it was.


That's what i thought but either way that poor spider had some pretty bad luck.


----------



## kalebo1 (Jul 21, 2013)

You actually left one video out...Legless Spider-week 8. This is probably the best video of them all because the man thought another huntsman spider had come during the night and was feeding on his legless spider...when in fact, he catches the spider in the middle of its molt. 

Check out Legless Spider- week 8 on YouTube. It isn't the same without watching this one.


----------



## MarkmD (Jul 21, 2013)

Thats really cool ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Equinox (Jul 21, 2013)

kalebo1 said:


> You actually left one video out...Legless Spider-week 8. This is probably the best video of them all because the man thought another huntsman spider had come during the night and was feeding on his legless spider...when in fact, he catches the spider in the middle of its molt.
> 
> Check out Legless Spider- week 8 on YouTube. It isn't the same without watching this one.


I watched it but forgot to add! Has now been updated with week 8


----------



## kalebo1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Equinox said:


> I watched it but forgot to add! Has now been updated with week 8


Cool. Thanks. It just proves how resilient these creatures can be sometimes.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow that's incredible!  I'm surprised it made it through a molt!


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome!!! 

I didn't see the wife step on it.


----------



## Ambly (Jul 23, 2013)

this is truly awesome... incredible.   "it's actually.... it!"   hahaha the disbelief in the response "nooo" is just too awesome.


----------



## Equinox (Jul 24, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> I didn't see the wife step on it.


He just said that in one of the comments below the video


----------



## Scar (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone ever play the video game "Limbo"?  Haha.  So reminds me of that.


----------



## Equinox (Jul 24, 2013)

Scar said:


> Anyone ever play the video game "Limbo"?  Haha.  So reminds me of that.


Yeah I know the one you mean! With the little boy haha. Forgot about that game!


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jul 24, 2013)

Equinox said:


> He just said that in one of the comments below the video


Oh, in his description? That sucks. Hope he was joking. Would suck to go 2 months healing this thing only to get it stepped on. Wonder why it was missing its legs in the first place.


----------

